# Make your own Jet Swets



## brodie (Aug 12, 2009)

for each jet swet.

2 1/4 threaded rod couplings
12 inches of 1/4 inch threaded rod or you can use an old ballcock rod if your cheap
3/8 brake line for the sleeve, cut into pieces to fit over rod. 
2 1/4 inch washers and 2 large washers to sandwich the gasket
and one acorn nut to put on end of rod after gasket. 

For the gaskets you can get them from 1/2 inch up to 4 inch from just about any plumbing supply house. 

Originally I used some Neoprene gaskets but found they were only good for about 2 or 3 uses. I ended up purchasing the "Complete gasket replacement kit" from Jet Swets and it ended up being cheaper then buying the Neoprene ones from the Plumbing Supply house. 

For the end of the rod make sure you mushroom the end of it so you can turn the other threaded rod coupling and expand the gasket otherwise you'll have a tough time making it work. 

The hardest part was finding a rigid enough tube that would act as a sleeve for the rod, while still being able to go through a 1/2 inch pipe, while I was at Home Depot a guy at the Plumbing department gave me the idea to use a 3/8" brake line


http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag47/bmaundrell/3.jpg

http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag47/bmaundrell/2.jpg

http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag47/bmaundrell/1.jpg


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pretty cool. Those jetsweat kits aren't cheap.

I don't have the 'jet sweat' brand. I have the other brand, with the cables and plastic grip trigger.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I had made some smaller ones 7-8 years ago until I got a good deal on a Jet Swet kit. Nice job.:thumbsup:






Tommy - I had that same kit and they just didn't seem to hold up. The little plastic ends would eventually allow the cable to pull through and the rubber is so thin, it melts too quickly. The best thing is they go around corners.







Paul


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> I had made some smaller ones 7-8 years ago until I got a good deal on a Jet Swet kit. Nice job.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks rock.. I was wondering about this option from Pasco. I just bought the rebuild kit for my jet sweats. 20 bucks from amazon. 
:thumbsup:


----------

